

What Five thoughts changed my Life - astroguy

Five things changed my life completely in last 2 years<p>"Sharing knowledge makes us human rather than machine"<p>"Wake-up from dreams otherwise you will be in dreamworld forever"<p>"Never Give up"<p>"Grades kill creativity, Need a balance between academia &#38; creativity "<p>"Knowledge is learning &#38; creativity is what you get from Knowledge"
======
tonystubblebine
"Surgeons don't get surgeon's block, so you shouldn't think it's ok for you to
get writer's block." -- Cory Doctorow to his writing class.

